# CRS Cut off Prediction



## sanakhan189 (Jun 11, 2017)

I would like to bring into your notice that as per CIC website my current score under Federal Skilled Worker is 435. With spouse my points are 458. 

However I recently got nikkahofied in February 2017 but we are not living together yet. My nikkah is registered in court but my CNIC is not yet updated. I want to lodge my profile as single because my husband's papers are not ready yet, his WES assessment is in process and it will take a while. 

Since my spouse's papers are not yet ready to claim our points together, so can i still apply as single and update my profile later as married when his documents are ready?
Also, if i get invitation before my husband's documents are ready then would i be able to apply later for my spouse under same invitation? Can you tell me if it would be considered fraudulent to apply as single while am married due to incomplete documents of my husband?

If i can claim for my husband under same invitation, then how lengthy will be the process? Also what documents will be required for my spouse in this case.
Do you recommend me to wait for my husband's WES assessment or apply as single rite now and update my profile later when his documents are complete? 

The current cut off for invitation was around 419 points. Do you foresee the cut off to further go up or down in near future.

Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you do not disclose your true status it will be perceived as a fraudulent application. As far as the number of points required in the future for an invitation, that is anyone's guess.


----------

